# Wordpress - New Site



## geaves (22 Apr 2012)

Hi,

After the recent hacking issue    this has been resolved.....

If you can bear with me I will try and explain what sort of help I'm looking for.

My wife is a primary school teacher (Foundation 4yr old's) her school is involved in a Comenius Project the schools involved are from the UK, Turkey, Spain, Romania, Bulgaria and Poland, so a few language barriers, but the main language is English.

Their particular Comenius Project looks at dance, traditional tales, playground games and traditional recipes.

They wanted to set up a blog but no one actually knew how to do it, however, one of the teachers from Romania has put something together. My wife has looked at it so that she can add information about her school, she has also dragged me in  :? and I know nothing about Wordpress.

This is the blog site 

The blog at present has no structure, the buttons across the menu should be each country, so that would be their home page then add pages based upon what each 'topic', with these pages being linked to the same categories, so that if you selected 'traditional tales' you would see traditional tales from all the countries.

So the blog needs restructuring, my wordpress knowledge is very limited and have only dabbled in it.....can this blog be restructured without losing the current content? 
I now have full access to the blog but not the hosting...I also need to produce a How To so those adding content, not comments know how to manage their own countries section.

Thanks very much.


----------



## hinch (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

it can all be done via the wordpress dashboard you want the menu management option of the theme section for sorting out your top menu and then categorise each page/post ie: traditional tales.

then when its posted in say romania's section it will appear there but then you have a generic "traditional tales" page which will list all pages/posts with traditional tales as the category.  its very very simple if you spend 20 minutes watching you tube videos on wp management you'll be a pro (wp is designed to be easy and simple for non techies to use)


----------



## geaves (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> it can all be done via the wordpress dashboard you want the menu management option of the theme section for sorting out your top menu and then categorise each page/post ie: traditional tales.
> 
> then when its posted in say romania's section it will appear there but then you have a generic "traditional tales" page which will list all pages/posts with traditional tales as the category.  its very very simple if you spend 20 minutes watching you tube videos on wp management you'll be a pro (wp is designed to be easy and simple for non techies to use)



Thanks will have a look.....I'm more concerned by the current content if I start changing things I take it the content will remain but in the right place, or rather in a more structured content.


----------



## hinch (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

word press creates all content as pages unless its part of the blog system in which case its posts.

both pages and posts have a loosely structured format of parent/child eg you could have a parent page ie: spain which under it could have a child page with the blog property set creating a spanish blog section while at the same time you could create other pages as childs of spain which contain static content.

These are displayed in the horrible list format of the pages button from the dashboard. you won't loose your existing content unless you expressely delete it however it can become hidden if you change the structure/linking/menu system of the system and forget to link in your new page


----------



## geaves (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> word press creates all content as pages unless its part of the blog system in which case its posts.
> 
> both pages and posts have a loosely structured format of parent/child eg you could have a parent page ie: spain which under it could have a child page with the blog property set creating a spanish blog section while at the same time you could create other pages as childs of spain which contain static content.



The second part I understand, I have managed to work that out....so parent page, then subsequent child pages based upon the 'topic' content, have run some tests using that format.
The first makes logical sense, so the menu would have each country, selecting that country would display posts in relation to each 'topic', the posts could also be added to a category, (just reading how to do this for pages). Your suggestion of individual blogs makes sense, however when a user logs in they are given the option to 'post' hence it appears on what is in effect the home page. The user's have editor option only, so do I change the user to admin so they can post to there own page, or is this more of a link.....this is where I lose the plot and have failed previously.



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> These are displayed in the horrible list format of the pages button from the dashboard. you won't loose your existing content unless you expressely delete it however it can become hidden if you change the structure/linking/menu system of the system and forget to link in your new page



Good so it will remain 'inside' the dashboard it will just need 'moving' to where it should be.

Thx for your help....keep it coming   ....currently they are all in Turkey.....so I really want to get this done before the end of the week.


----------



## geaves (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

Think I've cracked it.....except the only way I can get each country to edit their home page is to give them admin rights....but the rest seems to be falling into place.

Got the pages and categories working, just need to sort the menu as this displays alphabetically.

**Nope still not right, thought I had this sorted, what I have been trying to do is have a page for each country so that they add information about their school, then any posts they make get added to that page as well as being added to a specific category....so a post about a 'traditional tale' appears on their page but also in the category listing of traditional tales.
*
This is the part I really don't understand!!


----------



## LancsRick (22 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

Geaves, you should be able to create users with different permissions for different areas of the site. Global admin is NOT something you should need to hand out!

Hope that helps.


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				LancsRick said:
			
		

> Geaves, you should be able to create users with different permissions for different areas of the site. Global admin is NOT something you should need to hand out!
> 
> Hope that helps.



Yes that's what I thought, they have a plugin 'User Role Editor' which should change user options, have changed the 'Editor' to edit pages and edit published pages, but when I logon as my wife's school for instance it only allows me to view the page not edit it's content.

*Some more editing got that sorted, so the Editor user can now edit their own home page. All that's left now is the menu sorting and hiding those ad boxes in the sidebar.


----------



## hinch (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

look up collaborative editing plugins probably your best bet you should be able  to assign pages/groups of pages to users and assign users to groups and then apply permissions to the group to edit batches of pages etc. the basic wp permissions are fairly pants so you'll have to rely on plugins thankfully there's some quite good ones out there.


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

More research....(my brain hurts!!) wondering if the way forward is to create a custom menu rather than allowing wp to take care of it...the theme used has that ability, then I could perhaps have a home page, then 'nest' categories from within the custom menu as well as having a category list.

Next time I'm saying  :silent:


----------



## LancsRick (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

Geaves, are you using any tutorials sites as a guide? There are some excellent resources out there, don't be afraid to Google specific questions!


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				LancsRick said:
			
		

> Geaves, are you using any tutorials sites as a guide? There are some excellent resources out there, don't be afraid to Google specific questions!



That's what I have been doing using google search, whilst there are answers most require some sort of code editing  :? , I didn't set up the site, just got involved and it appears that the theme has been written specifically for this site.


----------



## hinch (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				geaves said:
			
		

> More research....(my brain hurts!!) wondering if the way forward is to create a custom menu rather than allowing wp to take care of it...the theme used has that ability, then I could perhaps have a home page, then 'nest' categories from within the custom menu as well as having a category list.
> 
> Next time I'm saying  :silent:



i always manually create the menu rather than letting wp do it but thats just me if users want new sections I create the section and template and link it in then they can create their content and link it via the categories to the correct section


----------



## LancsRick (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

Well I can't help with Wordpress specifically, but if you get stuck on any HTML/CSS/PHP code in general, feel free to post up here!


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> geaves said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Created a custom menu, that appears to work albeit somewhat crude, I would appreciate your opinion.


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				LancsRick said:
			
		

> Well I can't help with Wordpress specifically, but if you get stuck on any HTML/CSS/PHP code in general, feel free to post up here!


Thanks for the offer, you never know....


----------



## hinch (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

looks pretty much spot on for the menu just means either you or they will have to manually link in any static pages added too.
although this can also be achieved via  the categories so anything appearing as a "blog" post or a page with the cats england and traditional stories will appear in both the trad stories menu on the left as well as in the english cat blog posts lists.

its not a perfect solution but without diving into more complex wp modifications it'll serve your needs just  fine.

btw to remove the ads block on the lower right go into appearance > widgets and drag the ads block out of the right hand menu and into the holding area


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> looks pretty much spot on for the menu just means either you or they will have to manually link in any static pages added too.
> although this can also be achieved via  the categories so anything appearing as a "blog" post or a page with the cats england and traditional stories will appear in both the trad stories menu on the left as well as in the english cat blog posts lists.
> 
> its not a perfect solution but without diving into more complex wp modifications it'll serve your needs just  fine.
> ...


Thanks, changed it again....found top level menu, Country>Home Page>Blog so on the home page they can add a description and information about their school, that's linked to a static page for each country, then the blog is linked to each countries category and I've found a plugin to hide certain categories from the categories list.
I'm happy with this layout, especially for a beginner.....


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

I'm come up against a brick wall, I want to remove this 'Archive for the ‘England’s Blog’ Category' which appears at the top of each countries blog page...this is obviously linked to categories, and is obviously a php edit, but no amount of googling seems to give me a logical answer.


----------



## hinch (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

think its a template edit not a php edit.

give me a few mins to see if I can find out what template it'll be in for you


----------



## hinch (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

ok follow these instructions (pretty closely although you're content will be slightly different due to a different theme)

goto appearance > editor.
select tag.php on the right (tags template)

inside that file look for something very similar to this block of code below


```
<header class="page-header">
					<h1 class="page-title"><?php
						printf( __( 'Tag Archives: %s', 'twentyeleven' ), '<span>' . single_tag_title( '', false ) . '</span>' );
					?></h1>

					<?php
						$tag_description = tag_description();
						if ( ! empty( $tag_description ) )
							echo apply_filters( 'tag_archive_meta', '<div class="tag-archive-meta">' . $tag_description . '</div>' );
					?>
				</header>
```

In you're case you're looking for the block of code surrounding a line that will contain the key words "Archive for the"
in my example above you can see my line is like this 

```
printf( __( 'Tag Archives: %s', 'twentyeleven' ), '<span>' . single_tag_title( '', false ) . '</span>' );
```
The key phrase I searched for was "Tag Archives"
find the <div> and </div> code that is surrounding everything again in my example above its <header class="page-header"> and </div>.
Select it all including the div tags and delete then resave the template.

This should have removed your headers (assuming the pages are generated by tags not cats which is what mine does for some reason)
If it doesn't then do the above but this time in "category template" category.php

If you're still struggling let me know and I'll make you a quick tutorial video showing how to do it


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

I knew it....no tag or category php....other google searches have pointed to the Archive.php, but I can't seem to find what I should be looking for in there...

found this in the Archive.php


```
<?php $post = $posts[0]; // Hack. Set $post so that the_date() works. ?>
<?php /* If this is a category archive */ if (is_category()) { ?>
<h2 class="pagetitle"><?php printf(__('Archive for the &#8216;%s&#8217; Category', 'kubrick'), single_cat_title('', false)); ?></h2>
<?php /* If this is a tag archive */ } elseif( is_tag() ) { ?>
<h2 class="pagetitle"><?php printf(__('Posts Tagged &#8216;%s&#8217;', 'kubrick'), single_tag_title('', false) ); ?></h2>
<?php /* If this is a daily archive */ } elseif (is_day()) { ?>
<h2 class="pagetitle"><?php printf(_c('Archive for %s|Daily archive page', 'kubrick'), get_the_time(__('F jS, Y', 'kubrick'))); ?></h2>
<?php /* If this is a monthly archive */ } elseif (is_month()) { ?>
<h2 class="pagetitle"><?php printf(_c('Archive for %s|Monthly archive page', 'kubrick'), get_the_time(__('F, Y', 'kubrick'))); ?></h2>
<?php /* If this is a yearly archive */ } elseif (is_year()) { ?>
<h2 class="pagetitle"><?php printf(_c('Archive for %s|Yearly archive page', 'kubrick'), get_the_time(__('Y', 'kubrick'))); ?></h2>
<?php /* If this is an author archive */ } elseif (is_author()) { ?>
<h2 class="pagetitle"><?php _e('Author Archive', 'kubrick'); ?></h2>
<?php /* If this is a paged archive */ } elseif (isset($_GET['paged']) && !empty($_GET['paged'])) { ?>
<h2 class="pagetitle"><?php _e('Blog Archives', 'kubrick'); ?></h2>
<?php } ?>
```

Think this might be it....


----------



## hinch (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

ok badly designed theme you're using then since tbh category and tags should always be separate from the archive.

try deleting this line 

<h2 class="pagetitle"><?php printf(__('Archive for the &#8216;%s&#8217; Category', 'kubrick'), single_cat_title('', false)); ?></h2>

and saving it.

should remove the headings for you but leave the true archive page headings in place for you.


----------



## geaves (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> ok badly designed theme you're using then since tbh category and tags should always be separate from the archive.



That would explain why I couldn't find the reference's from my original google. 

Fixed, thanks very much that's removed the heading's, looks much better.....I think all of this has been donated by someone, I removed both 'ADS' in the sidebars....the left hand one is back  

Very grateful for your help....all I have to do now is write a brief how to for everyone....fortunately I can do that with the wife, because if she can understand it, anyone can.


----------



## hinch (23 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

the ads block may be inheriting from either parent or sub page ownerships.

check the individual pages make sure none of them are set to custom themeing or have any override/css set on them.
if you allow everything to be controlled by the parent theme you should be good.

also check your sub pages don't implement custom menus ie rest of your site is using menu1 and you have the odd page running menu3


----------



## geaves (24 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> the ads block may be inheriting from either parent or sub page ownerships.
> 
> check the individual pages make sure none of them are set to custom themeing or have any override/css set on them.
> if you allow everything to be controlled by the parent theme you should be good.
> ...



Well had a look, nothing seems to jump out, I'm guessing that whoever installed WP has done very little else since, from what I know from the wife, a teacher from Turkey has set this up. 

Anyway I'm done, just the how to for the teachers using it.

  Again many thanks for your help, much appreciated, oh! and the wife thinks the new layout it much better, easier to navigate.


----------



## hinch (24 Apr 2012)

*Re: Wordpress*

no problem


----------



## geaves (13 Jun 2012)

With all the help I received over this I thought I would update....for some unknown reason the original site in Romania was first suspended then closed...no one knows why.
So I had to start from scratch using some of my own web space, which also mean't registering a new domain, initially I used a theme from d5 creation, having spent time setting it up and editing when the wife came back from Poland she didn't like it...  'too colourful'....so found another theme from wpzoom. Using Firefox and Firebug have been able to edit/remove (using Notepad ++) various 'bits' of the theme I don't want....and the wife's happy   

The site is still very much on going as some of the countries have yet to add their content, but I must say the theme is very versatile offering a number of layout options. http://www.comeniusfriends.eu The Wordpress learning curve has been quite fun really.

Geoff


----------

